# If you had to break down Hapkido



## goingd (Mar 16, 2011)

This is a hypothetical question mainly for those with a fair amount of experience in Hapkido, but anyone is welcome to answer since I'd be interested to hear from different points of view.

If, for whatever reason, you had to break down Hapkido into four basic techniques, what would they be, and why? Between these four techniques the following should be included: joint manipulation, strike deflection, throwing and pinning.

Obviously Hpakido is too vast to really break down into such a limited number, but force yourself to come as close as possible.


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 16, 2011)

Some people I know would consider ki development important enough to merit its own category.

Maybe an interesting taxonomy of hapkido and similar arts would divide along the lines of swallowing/engulfing techniques, projection and repelling techniques, and energy focus/usage/ki development.


----------



## puunui (Mar 17, 2011)

goingd said:


> If, for whatever reason, you had to break down Hapkido into four basic techniques, what would they be, and why? Between these four techniques the following should be included: joint manipulation, strike deflection, throwing and pinning.




I don't know about four, but I do know that one of the techniques would be spin hook kick. It is Hapkido's trademark kicking technique, something that is practiced from day one. Every Hapkidoin should have a reliable spin hook kick which they feel they could actually use in a self defense or fighting situation. I feel that you cannot truly understand Hapkido if you do not have that type of spin hook kick, because if you don't, that means that you do not understand many of Hapkido's basic concepts and theories. If you only focus on the hand techniques, then you are a jujitsu or aikijujitsu guy, and not a Hapkidoin.


----------



## goingd (Mar 18, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> Some people I know would consider ki development important enough to merit its own category.
> 
> Maybe an interesting taxonomy of hapkido and similar arts would divide along the lines of swallowing/engulfing techniques, projection and repelling techniques, and energy focus/usage/ki development.



I like that breakdown, but I'm really looking for specific, self-defense techniques. Sorry, I should've mentioned that originally.


----------



## goingd (Mar 18, 2011)

puunui said:


> I don't know about four, but I do know that one of the techniques would be spin hook kick. It is Hapkido's trademark kicking technique, something that is practiced from day one. Every Hapkidoin should have a reliable spin hook kick which they feel they could actually use in a self defense or fighting situation. I feel that you cannot truly understand Hapkido if you do not have that type of spin hook kick, because if you don't, that means that you do not understand many of Hapkido's basic concepts and theories. If you only focus on the hand techniques, then you are a jujitsu or aikijujitsu guy, and not a Hapkidoin.


I actually disagree, respectfully of course. I feel like that is a bit generalized. For me, spinning hook kick was a notable component of Hapkido, but it was never central. I don't feel like my understanding of Hapkido, while limited compared to many others, is not based on a knowledge of that particular kick, or lack thereof.
(to note, however, I'm adept at that kick regardless, as it is one of my favorite kicks in Taekwondo)
I think Hapkido is too varied to define with such a limitation like that. I've met and seen master that focus heavily on kicking in their curriculum, but I've met and seen just as many who have a rather limited focus on kicking. I dislike when extensive kicking seems to be demonized by some masters, but I can understand a point of view that includes less kicking.


----------



## Bigmikey (Mar 18, 2011)

Just to make sure I'm understanding the question, you want HKD broken down into four general categories of techniques or broken down into four specific techniques that are significant of HKD as an entity?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 18, 2011)

goingd said:


> This is a hypothetical question mainly for those with a fair amount of experience in Hapkido, but anyone is welcome to answer since I'd be interested to hear from different points of view.
> 
> If, for whatever reason, you had to break down Hapkido into four basic techniques, what would they be, and why? Between these four techniques the following should be included: joint manipulation, strike deflection, throwing and pinning.
> 
> Obviously Hpakido is too vast to really break down into such a limited number, but force yourself to come as close as possible.


Locks/manipulation, sweeps and throws, hand/arm techniques, and foot/leg techniques.

Other categories could certainly be made, and the ones above could certainly be broken down further.  

Daniel


----------



## goingd (Mar 18, 2011)

Let me clarify -- I am not looking for Hapkido to be broken down into four different categories, or four different areas of study, or four different ideas. Hypothetically, I am looking for Hapkido to be broken down into four different, specific, self-defense techniques.

Much thanks.


----------



## puunui (Mar 18, 2011)

goingd said:


> Hypothetically, I am looking for Hapkido to be broken down into four different, specific, self-defense techniques.




And you don't think spin hook kick (and all its variations) is one of those four? I can tell you that in GM JI Han Jae's regular class (as opposed to seminars), we spent more time practicing spin hook kick (which we called spin kick), way more time, than any other single technique, everyday. 

Another technique that I would include in my four would be knife hand strike, and all its variations, including weapon techniques, and kick techniques. 

But curious, what are your four techniques?


----------



## goingd (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry, I don't think spinning hook kick is detrimentally important to Hapkido as an overall style. I'm really looking for very specific defense techniques, done in a specific order, much like a form. I originally didn't give much detail because I wanted to leave it a little vague, but I suppose that was a mistake as I apparently left the question too vague.

Like I said, no one could ever honestly break down the entire art of Hapkido into only four different techniques. I'm yet to come up with a total of four techniques that would qualify as a hypothetical break down, but the two that I have considered are as follows:

1 -- (against an outside/straight wrist grab to the right hand) Create an open live hand with the right hand and bring the hand to your center with your right palm facing up, and at the same time grab your opponent's left wrist with your left palm facing down and your left thumb pointing to your right. At the same time step toward your opponent with your right foot into a horse stance, and at the same time pull your right hand toward your left side to release your opponent's grip. With your left hand still grabbing your opponent's wrist, pull your opponent toward you and execute a right outside elbow strike to your opponent's ribs. Maintaining your grip on your opponent's wrist with your left hand, place the blade of your right hand on your opponent's left elbow and execute a standing arm bar.

2 -- (against a double front/collar/throat grab) With your left hand grab the middle of your opponent's arm, with your left palm facing down and your left thumb pointing toward your opponent, while at the same time stepping with your right foot to your opponent's right side into a horse stance, while at the same time placing your right hand on your opponents lower back. By only turning parts of your body, but without moving your feet, execute a right hip throw and drop your opponent to the ground, while maintaining your grip with your left hand on your opponents arm. Slide your left hand upward to your opponents wrist and create a grip on the wrist while at the same shifting into a left front stance and placing your opponent's elbow on the side of your knee. With your right hand prepared in a closed fist at your right side, shift downward into a left kneeling stance while execute a low right hand punch to your opponent's head, and at the same time pulling your opponent's right arm to the left of your body, in a motion that is meant to break or fracture the arm. If necessary, follow up with a right hand inward palm strike to the back of your left hand while pushing against your opponent's elbow with your left knee.


Done at normal speed, each technique really only takes a few seconds, and maybe less for the first one. But each technique includes a fair variation of individual techniques. Between the two techniques are covered the ideas of centering, striking vulnerable areas, joint manipulation, and a take down. By no means would mastery of these two techniques equate to a mastery of Hapkido, but that is why this is a hypothetical. My only reason, really, for asking this question, is out of sheer curiosity. Some of you may want to include much longer techniques, in order to cover more concepts of Hapkido. Some may want much shorter techniques in order to keep it simplified. But again, this is only a hypothetical. Thanks.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 21, 2011)

goingd said:


> Let me clarify -- I am not looking for Hapkido to be broken down into four different categories, or four different areas of study, or four different ideas. Hypothetically, I am looking for Hapkido to be broken down into four different, specific, self-defense techniques.
> 
> Much thanks.


You mean individual techniques?  Like right cross, uppercut, hip toss and spin kick?  

Okay.  Wrist lock, hip toss, open palm blocking and the spinning hook kick. 

As to why I picked the spinning hook kick, it is because it embodies the principles of hapkido: hwa (non-resistance), won (circular), and yu (flow like water).

Daniel


----------



## dortiz (Mar 22, 2011)

In its simplest form then you have 1. Strike 2. Kick 3. Joint manipulation (inward circle) 4. Joint manipulation (outward Circle). I would add a 5. Throwing (tripping, balance etc.).

EDIT
Sorry I missed this (Between these four techniques the following should be included: joint manipulation, strike deflection, throwing and pinning.)

Now you are just being silly because the best technique and the right technique will depend on what happens. Hapkido is flow. In training you may take your Uke through  shin kick,palm stike arm bar, throw and lock them on the floor but in real life they pull up on the arm bar forcing you to switch to a circular and front throw etc.

The best advice I can tell you is dont get married to any technique get attached to flowing from one to another.


----------



## goingd (Mar 22, 2011)

When I say "between the four techniques," I do not mean that each technique should include all of those elements. Once again, this is a hypothetical question with no practical meaning behind it. I am not looking to adhere to any specific techniques, I was merely curious which self-defense techniques people would choose. I was not looking for different categories, or individual techniques. I've tried to make that as clear as possible but at this point I am more than happy to let this thread die.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 23, 2011)

goingd said:


> When I say "between the four techniques," I do not mean that each technique should include all of those elements. Once again, this is a hypothetical question with no practical meaning behind it. I am not looking to adhere to any specific techniques, I was merely curious which self-defense techniques people would choose. *I was not looking for different categories, or individual techniques.* I've tried to make that as clear as possible but at this point I am more than happy to let this thread die.


So you don't want categories and you don't want individual techniques.  

I and others offered you posts with four different categories.  You complained that you didn't want categories.  Then you were offered posts with four indiviudal techniques.  Now you don't want that either. Nor do you want one technique that embodies all four of the stipulations that you stated (not sure anyone actually came up with one, but regardless).  Then you seem frustrated that we cannot figure out what you want.

Either you are fishing for a specific answer (though your OP would indicate otherwise) or you have not clearly stated what you want.

Daniel


----------



## goingd (Mar 23, 2011)

I wouldn't say that's exactly the case. I certainly don't feel frustrated and I'm not sure why someone would be searching for answers. I can see how I've left out enough detail in the questions for this to be seen as too vague of a question to understand, but I was under the (apparently misguided) impression that the two examples I posted above were detailed enough to give people a more clear understanding of what I was looking for. That is fine. I can see why it would look like I'm frustrated, but fear not, for this is the internet, and misinterpretation of emotion and state-of-mind is a rampant factor. Also, I wouldn't say I was "complaining" earlier, but rather I was trying to clear up such a misinterpretation. Feel free to continue posting, but I'll be offline for some time.


----------



## dortiz (Mar 23, 2011)

I was merely curious which self-defense techniques people would choose. 

And here is the entire problem. How can you choose without flowing with the situation. Oh, Oh I choose punch defense with a wrist grab....crap he kicked me!

Best I can think is what would be your favored response for each attack you can try to create. Thats about the best starting point you can work with.


----------



## zDom (Mar 25, 2011)

This is like asking a mechanic "Which four tools would you pick to fix a car?"

Um, well, I guess that kind of depends on what is wrong with the car, doesn't it?



Likewise, the four tools I am most likely to select for a defense really depends on the attacker on the type of attack, doesn't it?


----------



## puunui (Mar 28, 2011)

zDom said:


> This is like asking a mechanic "Which four tools would you pick to fix a car?" Um, well, I guess that kind of depends on what is wrong with the car, doesn't it?
> Likewise, the four tools I am most likely to select for a defense really depends on the attacker on the type of attack, doesn't it?




This was the original question: "If, for whatever reason, you had to break down Hapkido into four basic techniques, what would they be, and why?" so it wouldn't really be like asking a mechanic which four tools would you pick to fix a car.


----------



## zDom (Mar 31, 2011)

puunui said:


> This was the original question: "If, for whatever reason, you had to break down Hapkido into four basic techniques, what would they be, and why?" so it wouldn't really be like asking a mechanic which four tools would you pick to fix a car.



If, for whatever reason, you had to break down the English language into four basic words, what would they be, and why?


----------



## puunui (Apr 1, 2011)

zDom said:


> If, for whatever reason, you had to break down the English language into four basic words, what would they be, and why?




Well, now you are making an analogy to language, which gets further afield. 

Irrespective, I do believe there is some value to the topic, although perhaps not as narrowly defined as the original poster. I believe you can categorize Hapkido into general principles, which are embodied in certain hallmark techniques. I remember asking Dr. He Young Kimm (who was a member of your Hapkido branch for a while) why he chose to create Hanmudo, and one of the things he said was that he disliked the fact that Hapkido had basically the same technique for different grabs. 

I don't know about four techniques, but I did name two that I feel are reflective of Hapkido, the spin hook kick, and the knife hand strike.


----------



## milewski (Apr 18, 2011)

1.  Break the joint
2.  Dislocate the joint
3.  Pressure point 
4.  Vital strike

That would be 4 results from many techniques


----------



## zDom (Apr 19, 2011)

puunui said:


> Well, now you are making an analogy to language, which gets further afield.
> 
> Irrespective, I do believe there is some value to the topic, although perhaps not as narrowly defined as the original poster. I believe you can categorize Hapkido into general principles, which are embodied in certain hallmark techniques. I remember asking Dr. He Young Kimm (who was a member of your Hapkido branch for a while) why he chose to create Hanmudo, and one of the things he said was that he disliked the fact that Hapkido had basically the same technique for different grabs.
> 
> I don't know about four techniques, but I did name two that I feel are reflective of Hapkido, the spin hook kick, and the knife hand strike.



How is it further afield? I think it is a VERY apt analogy.

English has, what, couple hundred thousand words. How those words are combined into language depends on country, region within that country, education level, subculture, context, situation  etc., etc., etc.

Hapkido is very much the same. There are thousands of techniques, depending on how you count, and all sorts of small variations on many of those.

And you want someone to DEFINE hapkido by FOUR "hallmark" techniques. Nice.

I think it is an reasonable request at oversimplification and I think anyone who DOES give an answer is really just providing their favorite four techniques that they think of as being hapkido.

Break the joint? What exactly are you breaking? Dislocation is, of course, a possibility but you are either breaking the bones involved at either side of a joint or damaging connective tissues or both.

Pressure point? Sure, we know about them in MSK Hapkido  but we don't rely on them in such a way as to consider them one of the Four Hallmarks of Hapkido. Mechanical manipulation of the opponent's body parts is MUCH more reliable and important.

Vital strike? How is this specific to hapkido? Don't all martial arts target vital areas assuming the situation calls for it?

Spin hook kick? I would venture to guess there are some hapkido curriculums where this is rarely practiced  maybe some in which it isn't even included as I'm pretty sure that particular kick was added in by Kim Mu-hyun and Ji Han Jae and was not included in the kicking brought back by Choi Yong-Sul.

Knife hand strike? Almost as universal as the reverse punch.



Four specific techniques?

I have no idea what those might be. I have a toolbox. Show me a job, and I'll see what four tools I happen to reach for.


----------



## puunui (Apr 20, 2011)

zDom said:


> English has, what, couple hundred thousand words. How those words are combined into language depends on country, region within that country, education level, subculture, context, situation  etc., etc., etc.



Ok, if you want to go with the english language analogy, I would say that instead of words, we have 26 letters which are the building blocks of the language, which in turn creates the words. So, I don't know about 4 letters, but instead would go with the 26 standard ones. 




zDom said:


> Hapkido is very much the same. There are thousands of techniques, depending on how you count, and all sorts of small variations on many of those.



We always hear about that, that Hapkido has thousands of techniques. I have even seen some very specific numbers, like 3754 or whatever, no doubt based on the Daito Ryu count of 2700 something. But how true is that? Count the techniques in your own Moo Sul Kwan curriculum. Do you approach those kinds of numbers? I asked Dr. He Young Kimm why he chose to leave the Moo Sul Kwan and he said that it didn't have enough techniques for him and that they did the same technique over and over for different grabs. I don't think he would be saying that if there were, as you say, "thousands of techniques, depending on how you count, and all sorts of small variations on many of those". 




zDom said:


> And you want someone to DEFINE hapkido by FOUR "hallmark" techniques. Nice.



I do think that there are certain techniques, which get used over and over, which does define Hapkido, much like letters in the english alphabet. If the number "FOUR" is what is holding you back, then forget that and concentrate instead on the techniques that define Hapkido. 




zDom said:


> I think it is an reasonable request at oversimplification and I think anyone who DOES give an answer is really just providing their favorite four techniques that they think of as being hapkido.



Maybe. 

The next comments that you make was in response to someone's else's post. 



zDom said:


> Break the joint? What exactly are you breaking? Dislocation is, of course, a possibility but you are either breaking the bones involved at either side of a joint or damaging connective tissues or both.



Does the Moo Sul Kwan advocate the breaking of joints? 




zDom said:


> Pressure point? Sure, we know about them in MSK Hapkido  but we don't rely on them in such a way as to consider them one of the Four Hallmarks of Hapkido. Mechanical manipulation of the opponent's body parts is MUCH more reliable and important.
> 
> Vital strike? How is this specific to hapkido? Don't all martial arts target vital areas assuming the situation calls for it?



I would put "pressure point" and "vital strike" together. I do think that it is important to know what the target is, no matter what technique or application you are performing. 



zDom said:


> Spin hook kick? I would venture to guess there are some hapkido curriculums where this is rarely practiced  maybe some in which it isn't even included as I'm pretty sure that particular kick was added in by Kim Mu-hyun and Ji Han Jae and was not included in the kicking brought back by Choi Yong-Sul.



I would say that if there was no spin hook kick in the curriculum, then it isn't really Hapkido and that it should be called something else, whether it is Yusool, Yukwonsool, Yawara, etc, the names that GM Choi used. By the way, which kicks did GM CHOI Yong Sul bring back? 




zDom said:


> Knife hand strike? Almost as universal as the reverse punch.



But Hapkido does apply it differently. Roundhouse kick for example. 




zDom said:


> Four specific techniques? I have no idea what those might be. I have a toolbox. Show me a job, and I'll see what four tools I happen to reach for.



ok. One example that you mentioned in another thread was that if someone were rushing you straight on, you would throw a front kick as a possible response. Is that from your Hapkido toolbox? If so, which part of the foot do you use when throwing the Hapkido front kick? I ask because my Hapkido teachers (including but not limited to GM JI Han Jae) never taught the front kick with the ball of the foot.


----------



## zDom (Apr 21, 2011)

puunui said:


> Ok, if you want to go with the english language analogy, I would say that instead of words, we have 26 letters which are the building blocks of the language, which in turn creates the words. So, I don't know about 4 letters, but instead would go with the 26 standard ones.



Hmmm. With some thought I might be able to answer this question if you gave me 30 or 40 techniques instead of four. At least, I could answer it for MSK hapkido. The answer might be different for another Kwan. 





puunui said:


> We always hear about that, that Hapkido has thousands of techniques. I have even seen some very specific numbers, like 3754 or whatever, no doubt based on the Daito Ryu count of 2700 something. But how true is that? Count the techniques in your own Moo Sul Kwan curriculum. Do you approach those kinds of numbers? I asked Dr. He Young Kimm why he chose to leave the Moo Sul Kwan and he said that it didn't have enough techniques for him and that they did the same technique over and over for different grabs. I don't think he would be saying that if there were, as you say, "thousands of techniques, depending on how you count, and all sorts of small variations on many of those".



As I stated, and (as discussed in another thread), it really depends on how you count. Some people count "front kick" as a single technique. Other people count it as a different technique depending on it it is thrown with the back leg or front leg, if it is thrown at the knee or the groin or the head or the solar plexus .. etc.

In regards to what Dr. Kimm said, there are, really, only a few joints in the human body
and a limited number of directions you can apply force to attack those joints.

I don't know exactly what he said, nor the context in which he made that statement. But I will say this: the curriculum we train isn't intended to limit us to those specific techniques. 

The idea is, by training each specific lock from a variety of grabs, we learn the principles of joint locking at a deep enough level that in combat, we could very well end up responding in a way that locks a joint in a way never specifically trained.

I've found myself doing it before in controlled "randori" situations (to my delight and surprise) and on one occassion, freed one person's wrist from another person's grasp without thought in what could have quickly escalated into a self-defense situation. They were, instead, wide-eyed into reconsidering their action.




puunui said:


> I do think that there are certain techniques, which get used over and over, which does define Hapkido, much like letters in the english alphabet. If the number "FOUR" is what is holding you back, then forget that and concentrate instead on the techniques that define Hapkido.



Ok, now I think I am beginning to understand what you are after. As noted above, with some thought I might be able to give you a list of what I consider to be core, elemental components of hapkido. Four is ridiculously low, in my opinion.





puunui said:


> Does the Moo Sul Kwan advocate the breaking of joints?



Yep, semantics aside.



puunui said:


> I would put "pressure point" and "vital strike" together. I do think that it is important to know what the target is, no matter what technique or application you are performing.






puunui said:


> I would say that if there was no spin hook kick in the curriculum, then it isn't really Hapkido and that it should be called something else, whether it is Yusool, Yukwonsool, Yawara, etc, the names that GM Choi used. By the way, which kicks did GM CHOI Yong Sul bring back?



I could agree with your first statement. Your question would best be answered by one of those branches who train only what Choi brought back and claim that is a more pure hapkido. In my opinion, it didn't become hapkido until other things, such as a more extensive kicking curriculum, were introduced into the mix. 



puunui said:


> But Hapkido does apply it differently. Roundhouse kick for example.



Definitely.



puunui said:


> ok. One example that you mentioned in another thread was that if someone were rushing you straight on, you would throw a front kick as a possible response. Is that from your Hapkido toolbox? If so, which part of the foot do you use when throwing the Hapkido front kick? I ask because my Hapkido teachers (including but not limited to GM JI Han Jae) never taught the front kick with the ball of the foot.



Yes, front kick with ball of the foot IS one of my hapkido tools. And one of my favorite. We also train a front thrusting heel kick.

I don't fault your instructors for not including it in your curriculum; I'm sure they have some reasons. Do you see any reason it shouldn't be included as part of hapkido?


Lee H. Park wrote that,

"Choi Young Sool (the founder of modern Hapkido) with Ji Han Jai, Won Kwang Wha, Suh In Syuk, and Kim Moo-ung were interested in revitalizing a unique Korean art of self-defense system, with the emphasis on a free-fighting combat technique using punching, kicking, throwing, locking, choking, and weaponing to repel an opponent."

So maybe my answer, then, to the original post is:

"punching, kicking, throwing, locking, choking and weaponing."

Is six few enough? 




Respectfully and in a spirit of light-hearted discussion on what I hope is a dear subject to all of us


----------



## puunui (Apr 21, 2011)

zDom said:


> As I stated, and (as discussed in another thread), it really depends on how you count. Some people count "front kick" as a single technique. Other people count it as a different technique depending on it it is thrown with the back leg or front leg, if it is thrown at the knee or the groin or the head or the solar plexus .. etc.



How it is for us is I believe the foot part that is used as opposed to target area, at least for the front kick types kicks. For example, we have a front kick using the toe, another with the blade, and another using the heel. We don't use the ball of foot though. 




zDom said:


> The idea is, by training each specific lock from a variety of grabs, we learn the principles of joint locking at a deep enough level that in combat, we could very well end up responding in a way that locks a joint in a way never specifically trained.



Right. We have that spontaneous moments where we do something or apply something in a different context. It generally happens at the mid range dan ranks, not so much at the color belt or low dan ranks. 




zDom said:


> I could agree with your first statement. Your question would best be answered by one of those branches who train only what Choi brought back and claim that is a more pure hapkido.



I can understand a certain amount of pride in learning directly from GM CHOI Yong Sul and thinking that is somehow "purer", which on some level, it probably is. But what I don't understand is when the students of students of students feel that their Hapkido is purer because of that GM Choi connection. 




zDom said:


> In my opinion, it didn't become hapkido until other things, such as a more extensive kicking curriculum, were introduced into the mix.



I agree. What makes Hapkido different from Daito Ryu are the Korean aspects of the art which were added on by the students of GM Choi. That is why I think it is true and correct to refer to GM Choi as the Father of Hapkido, because he gave birth to the students who collectively went on to create Hapkido as their expression of what they learned. 



zDom said:


> Yes, front kick with ball of the foot IS one of my hapkido tools. And one of my favorite. We also train a front thrusting heel kick. I don't fault your instructors for not including it in your curriculum; I'm sure they have some reasons. Do you see any reason it shouldn't be included as part of hapkido?



I remember seeing a video from GM Wollmershauser whereing GM CHOI Yong Sul did a front kick with his toe as part of a technique. I also seem to remember that originally in Okinawan Karate they performed the front kick with the toes as well. So from that perspective, the ball of foot front kick is a relatively new development. Having said that I don't think there is any reason not to add a ball of foot front kick to one's Hapkido curriculum, as more than Taekwondo practitioners add in a spin hook kick or ax kick, two kicks that originally came from Hapkido. I just try to keep them separate in my own mind as to what came from where. 




zDom said:


> Lee H. Park wrote that, "Choi Young Sool (the founder of modern Hapkido) with Ji Han Jai, Won Kwang Wha, Suh In Syuk, and Kim Moo-ung were interested in revitalizing a unique Korean art of self-defense system, with the emphasis on a free-fighting combat technique using punching, kicking, throwing, locking, choking, and weaponing to repel an opponent."



I notice be doesn't say "breaking" joints. 




zDom said:


> So maybe my answer, then, to the original post is: "punching, kicking, throwing, locking, choking and weaponing." Is six few enough?



It could very well be. 




zDom said:


> Respectfully and in a spirit of light-hearted discussion on what I hope is a dear subject to all of us



If I had to choose only one martial art, it would be Hapkido.


----------

